# Redington fly rod



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

8'6 4 weight classic trout awesome rod especially for dries. I just switched to a 3 wt glass and won't really use this. 90 bucks to a forum member and I'll include some scientific angler air cell line.


----------

